# FreeBSD 8.3  Pfsense 2.1 Broadcom 57810 DP 10Gb DA/SFP+



## bernardMA (Dec 6, 2012)

I want to install pfsense 2.1 on a Dell R620 server with FreeBSD 8.3
The Ethernet card Broadcom 57810 10Gb DA DP / SFP + is not in the list of supported Ethernet cards

Do you have any information about this

Thank you for your answer


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2012)

pfSense is a customized version of FreeBSD.  They will know better than we do what hardware is supported by their version.


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2012)

As far as I know pfSense doesn't add any custom drivers to support hardware that is not supported by the standard FreeBSD release they use as the base. With that in mind it doesn't look too good, a keyword search for 10GB on the manual pages doesn't seem to return anything related to the Broadcom card in question.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=10GB&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.3-RELEASE&arch=default&apropos=1&format=html


----------



## bernardMA (Dec 15, 2012)

Dell gave me a Dell R720 with two ethernet cards gigabits 4 ports, an Intel I350 and Intel PRO/1000 QP VT PCI compliant freebsd 8.3
With a bootable freebsd 8.3 the ethernet card is recognized and working
With a bootable CD pfsense 2.1 (based on freebsd 8.3) ethernet cards are recognized but not working (not ip address), it gives the error "igb0: could not recieve structures setup" is displayed

Do you have any idea of â€‹â€‹the problem


----------



## frijsdijk (Dec 16, 2012)

Try increasing kern.ipc.nmbclusters .. that might help.

Probably defaults to kern.ipc.nmbclusters: 25600 .. you can increase it with a factor 4, or even 8 easily.


----------



## bernardMA (Dec 25, 2012)

Problems following my ethernet card i350 on a dell R720 with a liveCD pfsense2.1
I installed pfsense 2.1 on the hard drive of the same machine and everything was ok

Thank you for your comments

cordially


----------

